# Création de vos Panneau Apple Store



## doubie (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour Messieurs, suite à cette Photo de Setup trouvé sur un autre site  :

http://technophilesanonyme.wordpress.com/2010/09/09/apple-store-chez-vous/

Je me demandais si l'un d'entre vous c'était lancé dans l'aventure d'en fabriquez un, et si Oui, comment vous y etes vous pris ( Parce que je sais faire de beaux bricolages, mais faut vraiment bien m'expliquer :rateau

Non sérieux, si qq'un peut m'aider à réaliser ce Goodies, ce serait sympa.

En outre, ce thead pourrait être le point de départ des Photos de vos uvres personnelles !!!


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2010)

Encore un fil de geek... au bar...


----------



## doubie (5 Octobre 2010)

Dois je déplacer ?


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2010)

doubie a dit:


> Dois je déplacer ?



arrêter ?


----------



## doubie (5 Octobre 2010)

Et bien pour ma première participation, je vais je crois faire plus simple : 

Disparaître

C'est sympa l'accueil ici, merci.


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2010)

doubie a dit:


> Bonjour Messieurs


Pas très sympa pour les filles, ça, noubie.


----------



## doubie (5 Octobre 2010)

Ok, c'est ma Fête, Bonjour Mesdames ou les Filles, je ne veux froisser personne ici.


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2010)

doubie a dit:


> Dois je déplacer ?


Déplacer, tu ne peux pas; faut un modo, pour ça...



doubie a dit:


> Et bien pour ma première participation, je vais je crois faire plus simple :
> 
> Disparaître
> 
> C'est sympa l'accueil ici, merci.


Plutôt que de te sentir froissé...
Il eût fallu regarder où poster un "truc" (qui fait vachement geek, quand même) à une place dont l'intitulé ne soit pas : 





> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## jugnin (5 Octobre 2010)

doubie a dit:


> Et bien pour ma première participation, je vais je crois faire plus simple :
> 
> Disparaître



Eh voilà. Encore un suicide, à cause de la brutalité des macusers. Vous vous croyez à France Telecom, ici ? Hé.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh voilà. Encore un suicide, à cause de la brutalité des macusers. Vous vous croyez à France Telecom, ici ? Hé.


Maintenant il ya des barreaux aux fenetres chez FT, faut aller chez Renault.


----------



## doubie (5 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Déplacer, tu ne peux pas; faut un modo, pour ça...
> 
> Plutôt que de te sentir froissé...
> Il eût fallu regarder où poster un "truc" (qui fait vachement geek, quand même) à une place dont l'intitulé ne soit pas :



Je comprends, mais j'ai opté la Terrasse, car ce Panneau ne représente pas pour moi une spécificité particulière, donc j'ai plutôt pensé sujet général.

De plus, ou classer mon idée de vos créations et personnalisations Apple autres que sur vos machines ?


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Maintenant il ya des barreaux aux fenetres chez FT, faut aller chez Renault.



'tain mais t'as bouffé un clown ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh voilà. Encore un suicide


 
Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?
Va-t-il tomber dans le panneau ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?
> Va-t-il tomber dans le panneau ?



Ca serait con, il risque de le casser.


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?
> Va-t-il tomber dans le panneau ?



Tu crois qu'il bricole dans son coin, en silence, mais il n'a dieu que pour toi.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> 'tain mais t'as bouffé un clown ce matin ?


Remarque utile.




boodou a dit:


> Tu crois qu'il bricole dans son coin, en silence, mais il n'a dieu que pour toi.


Superbe jeu de mot, toi aussi tu as mangé du clown ? Avarié à ce que je vois.


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2010)

'tain, et la bonhomie légendaire des macusers, bordel de merde !
_*
One love, One heart, One Mac*_, on a dit.

Sinon les nouveaux ils se pendent.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Ouais !

Règlement de comptes à MacG Corral !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




doubie a dit:


> Non sérieux, si qq'un peut m'aider à réaliser ce Goodies, ce serait sympa.


 
Bien, revenons au sujet.
Pourquoi un être à peu près normalement constitué voudrait faire ressembler son chez-lui à un intérieur de magasin ?

Par exemple - à qui viendrait-il à l'idée de démonter la porte de son frigo sous prétexte que c'est comme ça que sont présentés les produits dans le supermarché qu'il/elle fréquente ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2010)

C'est pas pire qu'un poster de Lady Gaga, cela dit...


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Règlement de comptes à MacG Corral !!!
> 
> ...



Toi, on voit bien que t'as pas envie d'aller au Paradis des macusers. Impie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Attends qu'une pub Apple reprenne un "tube" de Lady Gaga comme fond sonore, tu vas voir comment qu'on va en chier ici après...


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2010)

doubie a dit:


> ...
> Non sérieux, si qq'un peut m'aider à réaliser ce Goodies, ce serait sympa.
> 
> En outre, ce thead pourrait être le point de départ des Photos de vos &#339;uvres personnelles !!!



Y'en a qui font du tuning auto









Personnellement je préfère la tendance boddy-art


----------



## doubie (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, si un modo veut bien fermer ma discussion. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'en a qui font du tuning auto
> Personnellement je préfère la tendance boddy-art


Pfuuiou... il faut acheter un paquet de Macs pour réaliser une fresque pareille ! 
Sinon pour le boddy-art je fais *ça* des fois


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2010)

NED a dit:


> Sinon pour le boddy-art je fais *ça* des fois


J'ai essayé de regarder, ça a l'air bien mais ce montage alakon© avec des plans d'une demi-seconde maxi, ça me gave : on ne voit rien
Désolé NED.


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement je préfère la tendance boddy-art



Mince j'ai loupé le collage de l'image.... revoici l'exemple de boddy-art


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un saurait où trouver ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2010)

DTC :style:


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> DTC :style:



C'est vrai que la forme semble adaptée


----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est vrai que la forme semble adaptée



Et tu parles en connaisseur


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi ?



Depuis que le bar est non fumeur tout le monde est à cran.


----------



## Sylow (1 Décembre 2010)

Qu'est ce que ca peux vous faire que cette personne ai envie de concevoir son petit plaisir ? Ca vous trou le cul qu'il y est des personnes qui trouvent leur bonheur comme il l'entende ? 

j'ai toujours eu la meme idée ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis un geek ou que je manque de personnalité ! 

Pour revenir au sujet :

Soit tu bricoles ca avec tes mains, tu achetes ce qu'il faut dans les magasins de bricolage. 
Sinon contact des entreprises qui sont dans le domaine de la découpe de matériaux.

Bon courage


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Qu'est ce que ca *peux* vous faire que cette personne *ai* envie de concevoir son petit plaisir ? *Ca* vous *trou* le cul qu'il y *est* des personnes qui trouvent leur bonheur comme *il l'entende* ?
> 
> j'ai toujours eu la *meme* idée ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis un geek ou que je manque de personnalité !
> 
> ...


Comme je lui expliquais en début de fil, il valait mieux poster ailleurs qu'au bar, pour ne pas se faire chambrer...
Ici, geek ou pas, faut avoir un caleçon blindé, parfois...
Quant à toi si ce n'est pas la personnalité qui te manque, c'est au moins un correcteur orthographique...


----------



## jugnin (1 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme je lui expliquais en début de fil, il valait mieux poster ailleurs qu'au bar, pour ne pas se faire chambrer...
> Ici, geek ou pas, faut avoir un caleçon blindé, parfois...
> Quant à toi si ce n'est pas la personnalité qui te manque, c'est au moins un correcteur orthographique...



Tirhum, tu es sournois. 

Qu'est ce que ca peux te faire que cette personne ai envie d'écrire ainsi pour son petit plaisir ? Ca te trou le cul qu'il y est des personnes qui trouvent leur bonheur comme il l'écrie ? 

j'ai toujours eu la meme idée ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis un âne ou que je manque de personnalité !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Qu'est ce que ca peux vous faire que cette personne ai envie de *concevoir son petit plaisir* ?



Ah
Encore un adepte de la branlette.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2010)

> Qu'est ce que ca peux vous faire que cette personne ai envie de concevoir son *petit* plaisir ?





jugnin a dit:


> Ca te trou le cul qu'il y est des personnes qui trouvent leur bonheur comme il *l'écrie* ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah
> Encore un adepte de la branlette.



Un véritable écrieur ne conçoit que de grands plaisirs.


----------



## Sylow (1 Décembre 2010)

> Quant à toi si ce n'est pas la personnalité qui te manque, c'est au moins un correcteur orthographique...


 
C'est pas faux mais sous l'énervement je n'ai pas fait attention !


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> C'est pas faux mais sous l'énervement je n'ai pas fait attention !


Mais il ne faut pas t'énerver comme ça, enfin !
Il faut que tu pratiques des exercices appaisants avant d'entrer dans le bar.
Par exemple, tu peux faire en alternance, deux postures de yoga, l'asana de la demie-fleur de lotus, et l'asana du lion rugissant. Ce sont deux asanas faciles à exécuter.
Très très bon, ça.
Tu tiens chaque posture 3 minutes, et tu alternes deux fois.
Si tu le fais, tu en ressentiras les bienfaits, jeune padawan.


La demi-fleur de lotus :





Le Lion Rugissant :


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2010)

On peut aussi tenter le supplice de l'iPod. En général, ça détend bien...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La demi-fleur de lotus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on remercie tous jpmiss pour ces poses parfaites.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le Lion Rugissant :



pousse JP, ça va sortir


----------

